# My Litter of Pups



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

1880s Webley No.2 Bulldogs. T to B: .380, .442, & 455cf. Enjoy!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Let me know when the next litter is. Those are some good looking pups.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the .455 needs a new home, I'll take on the responsibility...if it's housebroken. :yawinkle:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they all males??? What did you name them???????????


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> Are they all males??? What did you name them???????????


Bang, Boom & KaBoom!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And here I was hoping to see pics of some really cute little four-legged canines.


----------

